# Passed ROFR @ Hyatt Pinon Pointe Today!



## NWTRVLRS (Nov 4, 2014)

So excited! Thanks for everyone's help in navigating the TS world... Grateful


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Nov 5, 2014)

We were there in June of this year.  It is a great place.  You'll enjoy staying there.


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Nov 5, 2014)

Cannot wait until April


----------



## presley (Nov 5, 2014)

Congrats! Enjoy your vacations.


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks Presley 

What has been everyone's favorite vacations so far?


----------



## SunandFun83 (Jan 1, 2015)

*Favorite Hyatt's*

The pool complex at Bonita Springs is the best I have ever seen, Pinon Point is not much of a resort - but, Sedona Red Rocks and Grand Canyon are spectacular/must see.  The Highlands in Carmel is an old Inn adopted into Hyatt and is inferior in room design and maintenance.  But, You really need to go to Carmel and drive the California coast in Big Sur.  The view of the coast and sunset from Highlands breakfast area and ballroom is really great.  I was able to tour Siesta Key.  The rooms are Residence quality and Siesta Key beach is one of the best in the world.

The most luxury was the Park Hyatt in Beaver Creek.  These are Residences built to the highest standard and are right inside the Hyatt hotel on the main square.  I toured Mountain Lodge in Beaver Creek and found it very average (I was staying at the Residences).  

Aspen is right in town and I think this is the best town, winter and summer.  The Aspen resort is also built to the higher Residence standard.

I will probably return to all of them( maybe not Highlands if I can get a hotel instead).  My favorite would be Aspen because of the great activities in town in July or early August for the music festival.  I might say Siesta Key, but, I do not know if I will ever get to stay there.

 I do not ski and favorite ski resort will take another reviewer.


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks for the details.... Muchly appreciated!

Sooooo looking forward to our first stay


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jan 1, 2015)

NWTRVLRS said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the details.... Muchly appreciated!
> 
> Sooooo looking forward to our first stay



I think that you'll like the place and the area.  April is a pretty nice time to be there.   There is lots to do and the Hyatt is nicely located in the middle of everything and across the street from Tlaquepaque.


----------

